# Close up focusing on a Canon G10



## Bruceif (Sep 1, 2010)

On my Canon G10, it seems that I can not have both Macro and Manual Focus active at the same time.  Is this always true?  When I do go to Manual Focus sometimes I can focus within few inches, and sometimes only 10 inches or so and out. I can't think of anything that has changed.  So, for my new business, I need to be able to consistently be able to focus within four inches.  Auto focus on Macro doesn't always work and Manual Focus doesn't always work.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 2, 2010)

Focusing at close distances is often more easily done by moving either the camera or the subject, than by actually focusing the lens.

For serious macro shooting, you might consider a macro focusing rail, which is something you mount the camera to, then turn the knob to slowly move the camera closer or farther away.

It may be enough if you just use a tripod and slide either the tripod or the subject in or out.


----------

